# Man Over Board!



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Tom, I want to thank you so much for taking me out today! I am still making jokes about it with Courtney. I am still so cold that I have to sit down to pee. HAHA...
Even with going overboard, I had a blast. Good laughs, good company, good food, and good fishing (gheenoe style). Can't beat it!
We are definitely doing it again but this time I am wearing my personal flotation device AT ALL TIMES! ;D
Thanks again!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeez Tom, usually when I take a guest fishing the first thing I make sure to do is keep them in the boat with me!

All kidding aside, sounds like you guys had fun even if you didn't find fish.

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

hearing that story about pitpok has me remembering the time my brother flipped the boat (with me in it ) the day after thanksgiving  thank god the temps had started to warm when it happened ;D glad you boys were able to save the day and laugh about it in the end ;D, i know me and my bro did


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cool, This gives me the urge to learn the ways of the north lagoon.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

No one got skunked, so it had to have been a good day.  Nice reds guys! 

Those narrow canals just look fishy as heck.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Andrew you may want to reconsider a raised deck on your boat!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Andrew, you are a tough dude. There's nothing like being young!!


----------



## SaltyDawg (Feb 27, 2009)

> I am still so cold that I have to sit down to pee.  HAHA...


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What? You never heard of shrinkage? ;D

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cUNNKzj_Nc[/media]


----------

